# Suggestions for fireplace box!



## condoowner (Jun 19, 2016)

Hello fellow HRT members!  

I need to finish my fireplace box (envelope or whatever its called) which I was supposed to be finished almost 2 years ago (!!!!) and this community has a lot to offer so I figured why not asking!  The unfinished look is getting old and on my nerves...

The box consists in concrete boards (5/8in thick) supported by a steel structure made from steel studs.  Its pretty sturdy and structurally sound.

I am wondering how to finish it.  I am after a modern look, so anything rustic/traditional wont match the rest of the condo unit.

Any suggestions on how you would finish this thing?  Looking forward to seeing what you guys/gals are thinking!

Cheers!


----------



## bud16415 (Jun 19, 2016)

I&#8217;m not one for ascetic design elements, but I would say you have the basic modernistic design right there now. 

Finish off the surfaces with some skim coats and paint it to match the walls.


----------



## condoowner (Jun 19, 2016)

I suppose I can find a lightweight concrete that once mixed could be put on the concrete box to finish it up smoothly?  Then perhaps a concrete sealant could be applied so its not perpetually dusty and easy to stain.  Is there such thing?


----------



## nealtw (Jun 19, 2016)

faux stone
https://www.google.ca/search?biw=16...2j1.3.0....0...1c.1.64.img..0.0.0.h-nL17cGxB0


----------



## Sparky617 (Jun 20, 2016)

The "firebox" is inside the fireplace, where the fire actually happens.  This would be the fireplace surround.  You could go with a stucco finish, or large stone tiles.  A polished black granite would look contemporary.   Stacked faux stone would look modern as well.  

http://mistones.com/mistones_media/...-black-granite-fireplace-surrounds-805497.jpg


http://www.anticoelements.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/Edited-Antico-fireplace-project.jpg

http://st.houzz.com/fimgs/e1e168750f96eded_6557-w380-h380-b0-p0--modern-fireplaces.jpg

Do a search on contemporary or modern fireplaces for more ideas.


----------



## joecaption (Jun 22, 2016)

Here's a couple hundred ideas.
https://www.google.com/search?q=fir...X&ved=0ahUKEwjv6r3927vNAhUMPj4KHWPIA6AQsAQIRw
Going to finish off what's there then use thin set to level out the flaws.


----------



## Elizabeth Lynn (Jun 18, 2018)

I think some stone tiles would look great and add some elegance and a rustic feel to your room. You have many different options though. You can even just paint it a dark brown to blend it in with your walls.


----------



## Dianne Walker (Jul 21, 2018)

Tiles will look perfect. You can even get ample of options pinterest.


----------



## Gary (Jul 21, 2018)

You could even give it a faux paint finish if you want to keep the cost down.


----------

